# Three Ohio Bucks Locked Together



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

This crazy to see, these bucks must have been going at it hard. 

http://gothunts.com/ohio-bucks-locked-togethe


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

This went around last year also


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

mlayers said:


> This went around last year also


That's cool, 1st time it's came across my path . . thought it would be interesting to others that may have not seen it.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, I saw that a year or 2 ago as well, but, it's still an amazing story. As described in the article I can't imagine a 7 point locking horns with an 11 point! He must have had some stones! But, as in many cases, not just with deer, but with humans as well, the guy with big stones but no stature ends up losing! 

And:T, for those who claim that Ohio's deer management plan is not working, what say ye about this?


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

If you want to see these deer they're displayed at the Deer and Turkey expo in C-Bus every year........and if you've never been there I highly recommend you check it out.....it's amazing.


----------

